# New Heavy duty positive contact



## DoubleD (25/7/15)

The modmaster just added a new addition for those button smashers out there.

http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...&category_id=3&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=9

"These are thicker contacts, this will make pushing the button harder. I wouldnt even try these without a button cover . It will take some time for these to break in. As far as voltage drop, I haven't tested it. I would assume there would be a slight improvement."







I dont need them, I just want them

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (26/7/15)

Thanks for the headsup @DoubleD 
If it has a lower voltage drop and its sturdier, i think it could be a good thing 
I dont mind a slightly tougher button push

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (26/7/15)

I'd say this is a must have for all reo owners

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/15)

I will probably never need one because I'm not a masher... but will add one to my next shipment just because.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (11/5/16)

These heavy duty contracts are rather hard. 
I had one on my reo for a full day and hated it. 

Granted I didn't need noalax because it wasn't arcing with the heavy duty but I had to press the fire button all the way down and it required a lot of effort. 
The door kept sliding up with the way I hold the reo and I realised my thumb does not need exercise. 

Perfect for manly men.
I'm back on the normal contact as of 20 minutes ago.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spydro (18/4/17)

I have never put them on any of my Reos (not a masher), not even sure if I even ever added one to my huge stash of extra Reo parts (that have also not been needed). Me thinks training yourself how to fire Reos is a far better choice, same as learning how to squonk them to avoid flooding/leaks and dry hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (18/4/17)

Christos said:


> These heavy duty contracts are rather hard.
> I had one on my reo for a full day and hated it.
> 
> Granted I didn't need noalax because it wasn't arcing with the heavy duty but I had to press the fire button all the way down and it required a lot of effort.
> ...





Spydro said:


> I have never put them on any of my Reos (not a masher), not even sure if I even ever added one to my huge stash of extra Reo parts (that have also not been needed). Me thinks training yourself how to fire Reos is a far better choice, same as learning how to squonk them to avoid flooding/leaks and dry hits.


My previous reo grand lp, I changed out the fire pin to a heavy duty contact and it softened out after a days use.
I ended up enjoying the heavy duty contact more because it gave extra resistance to the finger firing and felt solid.
Also the arcing bothered me slightly on the normal contact. 
I have however come to appreciate what you are saying about learning the device or rather becoming intimate with a device and it's firing mechanism and squonk mechanism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

